# LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.



## C0x (19. November 2011)

*LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

nabend liebe Community, habe ein problem mit meiner Netzwerkverbindung -.-

habe seit ein paar stunden kein internet mehr über lan ^^ wlan funktioniert weiterhin (laptop)  es erscheint in der problemdiagnose/behandlung immer nur :

LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.

habe win7 ultimate 64bit läuft ca seit 1 woche xD

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bin nicht ganz sooo fit was internet & so angeht


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2011)

Was für ein Router? Anbieter?


----------



## C0x (19. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

Vodafone EasyBox 802


edit: habe hier mal das ipconfig/all ergebnis angehängt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

Welche IP-Adresse hat der Router? Kannst du den Router über die LAN-Verbindung pingen (Eingabeaufforderung -> ping ip.adresse.des.routers)? Zumindest ist deiner Netzwerkverbindung kein Gateway zugewiesen worden, ergo weiß das System nicht, wie es das Internet erreichen soll.

MfG Jimini


----------



## KOF328 (20. November 2011)

Ich frag mal ganz doof ob du schonmal Router neustarten versucht hast?  Das hilft schon oft.


----------



## C0x (20. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

Router wurde schon neugestartet, aber das Problem war damit nicht behoben. Habe dann mal auf easy.box zugeriffen, von meinem Laptop aus, & die Daten der LAN Verbindung manuell eingegeben (im PC, nicht im Router) - siehe da es funktioniert  Jetzt kann ich aber keine Online-Anwendung öffnen, Steam etc. während das Browsen jedoch funktioniert. Woran liegt das ? (Soll ich nen neues Thema aufmachen? )


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

Läuft bei dir eine Firewall, die das möglicherweise blocken könnte?

MfG Jimini


----------



## C0x (20. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

nur die windows firewall... ich mach die mal aus 


edit: habe jetz mal alle einstellungen gescreenshottet 


http://www.abload.de/img/ipcnfigc2fr9.png

http://www.abload.de/img/ipconfigidcit.png

http://www.abload.de/img/routeprintm3enx.png

http://www.abload.de/img/wowerrorhrf6u.png


----------



## Eike (20. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

Hallo,
Ich habe leider ein ähnliches Problem, ich habe vor ein paar tagen bissl mein Zimmer umgestellt etc. und wollte dann mein dlan einstecken war auch noch alles schön und gut aber als ich dann mein pc an machte hies es "Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk" , "Kein Netzwerkzugriff".
Habe viel versucht, Router neu gestartet, kabel getauscht und ip fest zugeteilt aber nichts hat mir geholfen und wenn ich dann die Netzwerkdiagnose durchführe, kommt das "LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration". 				 Jetzt wollte ich mal um euren rat beten.

Grüße,
Eike


----------



## Dexter74 (20. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

der WoW Fehler ist uninteressant, der kommt auch wenn das Internet tadellos funktioniert, der InternetExplorer aber z.B. Offline geschalten ist oder von der FW blockiert wird


----------



## Eike (21. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

Wisst ihr da vielleicht etwas ?


----------



## Dexter74 (21. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

du schreibst das Internet funktioniert, nur einige Programme nicht. Nutzt du denn den IE zum surfen, wenn nicht dann kontrolliere mal die Einstellungen des IE.  Ich habe kein Steam, aber WoW und der Launcher braucht einen funktionierenden IE.


----------



## Eike (21. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

ich glaube du verwechselst da was seit einer kurzen zeit kommt immer bei mir :"Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk" , "Kein Netzwerkzugriff".
Habe viel versucht, Router neu gestartet, kabel getauscht und ip fest  zugeteilt aber nichts hat mir geholfen und wenn ich dann die  Netzwerkdiagnose durchführe, kommt das "LAN Verbindung verfügt über  keine gültige IP-Konfiguration".                  

Grüße,
Eike
PS:das hat nichts mit dem oberen Beitrag zu tun nur ich hab das hier rein geschrieben weil bei mir bei der netzwerkdiagnose auch immer "lan verbindung verfügt über keine gültige ip adresse"kommt.


----------



## Dexter74 (21. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

ach du hast dich ja reingeschummelt. DLan ist doch über die Steckdose hast du beim Umbau die Dose gewechselt?


----------



## Eike (21. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

Jo, ich habe die Steckdose gewechselt.


----------



## C0x (21. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

sooo  nun bin ich auch mal wieder da... internet funzt so halbwegs (arschlangsam) mein provider meinte das dlan ding hätte nen problem, weil bei meinem router alles in ordnung ist.
mein dlan (dlan led (mitte)) leuchtet nun immer rot/orange... vorher war es grün & schön schnell, jetz isses langsam und rot/orange. was kann ich tun? den adapter umtauschen ? habe den 200avplus... oder unmtauschen & direkt für 20€ mehr den 500svplus holen ? oder einfach mal rumprobieren (mach ich schon 2 std.) im cockpit (devolo) wird mir ne geschwindigkeit von 36Mbit/s angezeigt...   pls help, wow & so funzt weiterhin nicht! browsen is bissl extrem lahm aber ok.


----------



## Alaine (22. November 2011)

*AW: LAN Verbindung verfügt über keine gültige IP-Konfiguration.*

Statt 20€ für ein neues Gerät, lieber nen Lan kabel kaufen und verlegen! Es gibt extra dünne wo man unter jeder Tür durchkommt.
DLan und Wlan sind halt einfach nicht so gut wie nen gutes Netzwerkkabel!

Das Dlan ist halt sehr abhängig von dem Stromnetz in das man es einbaut, Da reichen schon minimale Spannungsänderungen um die Übertragungsqualität zu beeinflussen.


----------

